# Trying to get back on the horse...



## Netskimmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Trying to come back to photography after a long hiatus. Some quick shots I took before work. Aside from improving my crap lighting setup, and not getting the whole bug in frame on shot #2, what can I do to improve these? Does anyone have any suggestions on a good, mobile lighting setup? Right now I'm just using my SB-910 on the shoe with a little plastic diffuser.

1.




2.




3.


----------



## Designer (Jun 28, 2016)

Still could use more diffusion.  

A while back a guy was doing macro using a LED panel.  Looked good.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Designer said:


> Still could use more diffusion.
> 
> A while back a guy was doing macro using a LED panel.  Looked good.



Thank you for the reply. Is this what you are referring to?
Genaray SpectroLED Essential 240 Bi-Color LED Light SP-E-240B

My concern with something like this in regards to insect photography is mobility. At the very least I was thinking of adding something like these:

Amazon.com : Adorama "C" Shaped Smart Bracket with Two Shoes & 2 Tripod Screws : Camera Flash Brackets : Camera & Photo

Amazon.com : Neewer® 9" x 9" / 23cm x 23cm Professional Protable Foldable Off-Camera Flash Photography Studio, Portrait Soft Box with Flash Ring, Outer Diffuser and Carrying Case for Nikon SB910 SB900 SB800 SB600, Canon 580EXII 580EX 430EXII 430EX, Sony, Pentax, Olympus, Panasonic Lumix, Neewer Flash TT560 TT520 TT850 NW680 and Other Small Strobe Flashes : Camera & Photo


----------

